# Canadian Alternative to Warmoth



## Dennis.

I'd like to buy a strat-compatible neck from Warmoth, but Canadians are getting slaughtered on exchange, shipping, customs, duty, etc. My $242 USD dream neck will cost over $400 CDN. I'd rather give $400 to a builder. So is there anyone in Canada who can make a strat neck with a 3 + 3 headboard, ebony fretboard, installed nut, and profile like a '59 round back for less than $400???


----------



## jbealsmusic

Dennis. said:


> I'd like to buy a strat-compatible neck from Warmoth, but Canadians are getting slaughtered on exchange, shipping, customs, duty, etc. My $242 USD dream neck will cost over $400 CDN. I'd rather give $400 to a builder. So is there anyone in Canada who can make a strat neck with a 3 + 3 headboard, ebony fretboard, installed nut, and profile like a '59 roundback for less than $400???


Unfortunately, Warmoth/Carvin have the benefit of mass producing on a level that no Canadian company will ever get to because we only have about 10% of the population of the US. That said, there are a lot of builders/luthiers in Canada who would do it. Just not sure they are able to do it at that low of a price.

If you can't find someone local to you, try these guys: http://www.fastguitars.com/

They have a great facility and build top notch stuff!! Tell Kevin I said hi.


----------



## Guest

interesting stuff at fastguitars.
tnx for the link.
where are they located?


----------



## Judas68fr

I had the guys from Hansen Kustom making a neck for my Tele about a year ago, they make really good stuff and the price is right!


----------



## jbealsmusic

laristotle said:


> interesting stuff at fastguitars.
> tnx for the link.
> where are they located?


They are out in BC. If I recall correctly they have a $50 flat rate shipping fee. Their kits are top notch if you want to do a DIY job, and if you e-mail Kevin he will be happy to give you a quote on any custom options not listed on their site.


----------



## greco

jbealsmusic said:


> If you can't find someone local to you, try these guys: http://www.fastguitars.com/
> 
> They have a great facility and build top notch stuff!! Tell Kevin I said hi.


...and please ask Kevin to consider joining the Guitars Canada forum.

Lots of great stuff on the Fastguitars website...especially the "deals"!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steve_F

noguitars.ca


----------



## Steadfastly

You could also try Mike Potvin at Potvin Guitars. He is in the Kingston, ON area.


----------



## Bubb

Steadfastly said:


> You could also try Mike Potvin at Potvin Guitars. He is in the Kingston, ON area.


Ottawa actually


----------



## NtR Studios

Anybody ever try these guys? I believe their canadian based as well, but I think their pricing is in US. Some really cool info on the site under Guitar U. I'd like to buy one of the strat kits, but the fastguitars kit looks great too.

http://buy.precisionguitarkits.com/product/swamp-ash-strat-coming-close-to-the-perfect-guitar


----------



## Steadfastly

Bubb said:


> Ottawa actually


That's why I qualified it with the word "area". :smile-new: I knew he was in that "area".


----------



## CHTele_1970

NtR Studios said:


> Anybody ever try these guys? I believe their canadian based as well, but I think their pricing is in US. Some really cool info on the site under Guitar U. I'd like to buy one of the strat kits, but the fastguitars kit looks great too.
> 
> Swamp Ash S Styled- Beautiful Bolivian Rosewood Fretboard ( Pao Ferro ) – Precision Guitar Kits


All of his prices are in US dollars. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHTele_1970

jbealsmusic said:


> Unfortunately, Warmoth/Carvin have the benefit of mass producing on a level that no Canadian company will ever get to because we only have about 10% of the population of the US. That said, there are a lot of builders/luthiers in Canada who would do it. Just not sure they are able to do it at that low of a price.
> 
> If you can't find someone local to you, try these guys: Fast Guitars
> 
> They have a great facility and build top notch stuff!! Tell Kevin I said hi.


Looked at his site. A tele type kit starts at $1725!!?? At that point it's better to go full on Fender American. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman2

Freddys Frets gave me a pirce of around 1k for a neck. I'm looking for a Tele neck and this ad from Kijiji looks interesting. I had asked if anyone had any experience with this company but no responses. Not sure if they do Strat necks as well but I imagine they would. The tele necks are $375

Tele Custom Nitro Aged Relic Tele Neck Tuners'50s -A | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Ayr Guitars

Holy Zombie thread, Batman!


----------



## jbealsmusic

CHTele_1970 said:


> Looked at his site. A tele type kit starts at $1725!!??


At the time this thread was active, he had high quality DIY kits (bodies and necks) for $300-$500 Canadian. They have since gotten out of the DIY kit game and are focused on promoting their own brand/models.

What you're looking at is the price for a fully custom guitar. $1725 is not unreasonable (or unexpected) for a finished custom electric guitar made by a luthier.


----------



## Vally

NtR Studios said:


> Anybody ever try these guys? I believe their canadian based as well, but I think their pricing is in US. Some really cool info on the site under Guitar U. I'd like to buy one of the strat kits, but the fastguitars kit looks great too.
> 
> Swamp Ash S Styled- Beautiful Bolivian Rosewood Fretboard ( Pao Ferro ) – Precision Guitar Kits


I just completed a Les Paul junior DC, craftsmanship is top notch, pretty much the only guitar I have been playing lately.


----------



## Vally

Vally said:


> I just completed a Les Paul junior DC, craftsmanship is top notch, pretty much the only guitar I have been playing lately.


 Talk to Phil, he is a really nice guy and I’m sure he will look after you.


----------



## Robert1950

I understand from a business POV why a Canadian retailer would list in USD,... but it still irritates me a bit.


----------



## 444feuer

NtR Studios said:


> Anybody ever try these guys? I believe their canadian based as well, but I think their pricing is in US. Some really cool info on the site under Guitar U. I'd like to buy one of the strat kits, but the fastguitars kit looks great too.
> 
> http://buy.precisionguitarkits.com/product/swamp-ash-strat-coming-close-to-the-perfect-guitar


I've bought from them, great kits.


----------



## Milkman

My dream neck from Warmoth just priced out at $620 USD and frankly it would be a very nice neck, but nothing terribly exotic. At least, I'd say I have necks on guitars I already own that would be as nice.

You can definitely get good necks for far less.


----------



## player99

A Canadian alternative to Warmoth should be called Coldoth.


----------

